# Connexion à freebox avec ibook "palourde"



## lulab (28 Avril 2011)

bonjour,
ma patronne m'a donné son vieux ibook pour que ma fille fasse ses premiers pas sur le web,
mais n'y connaissant rien à apple, j'arrive même pas à me connecter à ma freebox via ethernet.
J'ai parcouru les forums et j'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur parmi la multitude de sujet (ou je suis passée à coté) alors je demande votre aide pour m'expliquer comment faire pour me connecter via ethernet et aussi par wifi (si c'est possible) à ma freebox.
Comment changer les anciens réglages de connexion ? 
D'avance merci !

lulab


----------



## daffyb (28 Avril 2011)

pour commencer, quelle version de MacOS (tu cliques dans la pomme en haut à gauche, à propos de ce mac)


----------



## lulab (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour Duffyb,
c'est Mac OS FU1-8.6 , Mac OS ROM 2.3.1
mémoire intégrée : 64 Mo
mémoire virtuelle : 507 Mo utilisée
mémoire disponible :478,6

une antiquité ! Mais c'est juste pour surfer.


----------



## daffyb (28 Avril 2011)

lulab a dit:


> Bonjour Duffyb,
> c'est Mac OS FU1-8.6 , Mac OS ROM 2.3.1
> mémoire intégrée : 64 Mo
> mémoire virtuelle : 507 Mo utilisée
> ...



ouais, ben ça va être limité le surf !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> ouais, ben ça va être limité le surf !!



Très limité, pis la mémoire virtuelle, ça va pas le faire, pour 64 Mo, faudrait mettre 96 Mo de mémoire virtuelle, 128 Mo au très grand maximum !

Pour le connecter à la Freebox, il n'y a que l'ethernet, qu'il faudra sélectionner dans les tableaux de bord Appleshare et TCP/IP (qui devra être réglé sur "via DHCP". Bien entendu, la Freebox devra être en mode "routeur" s'il y a d'autres ordis connectés dessus. 

Pour le surf, je ne vois guère que Classilla, mais il ne faut pas s'attendre à des miracles, ça fera juste pour la navigation "de base", faudra oublier vidéos et jeux en flash !

Pour réduire la mémoire virtuelle, c'est dans le tableau de bord "Mémoire"


----------



## lulab (28 Avril 2011)

slt,
merci pour vos reponses .
Pourriez vous m'exliquer la manière d'agir pour la mémoire virtuelle et aussi pour les tableaux de bord Appleshare et TCP/IP  ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2011)

lulab a dit:


> slt,
> merci pour vos reponses .
> Pourriez vous m'exliquer la manière d'agir pour la mémoire virtuelle



Ben indiquer quoi ?  tu ouvres le TdB (depuis le menu "pomme"), et dans la case "Mémoire virtuelle", tu remplaces "507" par "96" (ou 128 à l'extrême rigueur), puis tu redémarres le Mac pour que ça soit pris en compte. Pour la mémoire cache (tout en haut du TdB), la bonne valeur, c'est 2 Mo (2048 Ko, soit 32 Ko par Mo de mémoire intégrée). Si tu n'as pas ça, rectifie.



lulab a dit:


> et aussi pour les tableaux de bord Appleshare et TCP/IP  ?
> Merci



AppleShare (ou AppleTalk, en fait, je ne me souviens plus bien, c'est loin, tout ça, mais tu ne peux pas te gourrer, il n'en existe qu'un seul des deux, c'est juste que je ne me souviens pas bien du nom), dans le haut du TdB il y a un menu local qui indique sur quel canal le réseau se connecte, tu choisis ethernet, tu fermes, et tu enregistre (et s'il te propose d'activer, tu actives. Dans TCP/IP, il y a le même menu local à peu près à la même place : même réponse, puis, un peu en dessous, il y a un autre menu local ou tu as divers choix, dont "via DHCP" que tu sélectionnes.


----------



## lulab (28 Avril 2011)

Voilà j'ai fait ce que tu m'as écrit , après ja branche mon cable ethernet et ça fonctionne?
Je vais manger et je reviens.


----------



## daffyb (29 Avril 2011)

lulab a dit:


> Voilà j'ai fait ce que tu m'as écrit , après ja branche mon cable ethernet et ça fonctionne?
> Je vais manger et je reviens.


c'est pas un repas, mais une orgie, minimum !!


----------



## Invité (8 Mai 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> c'est pas un repas, mais une orgie, minimum !!



Aïe, ça a du tourner en indigestion là


----------



## lulab (9 Juillet 2011)

slt,
désoléé mais je iens de finir mon repas....
Non j'ai été très occupée et de plus je n'arrivais plus à me souvenir du site et de mes identifiants!
Donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider à nouveau...
Merci


----------



## axolotl (26 Juillet 2011)

Je vois que Lulab a déjà été bien patient.
Si jamais tu te reconnectes, repostes car j'ai surement ta solution. 
MacOS 8.6...Pffffff Tu devrais y arriver quand même.
MacOS 9 avait résolu pas mal de pb. 
As-tu une carte Airport dans ton Palourde?  Pour savoir, c'est comme les Mac récents...
Sinon c'est assez intuitif... Tu vas dans TCP/IP rt tu rentres tes paramètres.
Cela n'a pas vraiment changé avec MacOS X.


----------



## cdbvs (7 Août 2011)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Salut Lulab.
Généralement pour connecter un Mac au réseau internet c'est très simple.  Je ne comprends pas que tu n'y arrives pas, même avec Mac Os8.6.

Je n'ai pas de Freebox mais j'ai eu une LiveBox et j'ai une Neufbox actuellement. J'avais une amie qui avait une Freebox sur G3 avec Os 8.5.1.
J'ai donc plusieurs solutions à te proposer.


La Neufbox, c'est très simple, tu connectes un câble RJ45 entre la Neufbox et le Mac et ça fonctionne. Il ne faut pas passer par un routeur car là ça ne fonctionne pas.


La Livebox c'est plus compliqué:
*1*./ Brancher son modem ADSL sur le port RJ45 (carte réseau) de son      Mac.
*2*./ Menu Pomme: Tableau de Bord: TCP/IP: Fichier (ou "Pomme K"): Configuration.
    Surligner:"Par défaut".
    Dupliquer (exemple: marquer le nom de son modem) "Orange".
    Ok.
    Double clic sur "Orange" (sélectionner).
*3*./ TCP/IP: Connections: Ethernet.
    Configuration: Via un serveur DHCP
    Domaine de recherche (pour la LiveBox):
    wanadoo.fr
    Fermer et enregistrer.
*4*./ Ouvrir TCP/IP: Configuration.
    Garder: "Par défaut" et celle que vous venez de créer, en l'occurrence: "Orange"      et détruisez celle qui ne fonctionne pas avec "Supprimer" (s'il y en a une).
    Surlignez: "Orange": ok: et Fermez.
*5*./ Ouvrez une page internet et ça fonctionne.


La Freebox c'est aussi compliqué:
*1*./ Brancher son modem ADSL sur le port RJ45 (carte réseau) de son      Mac.
*2*./ Menu Pomme: Tableau de Bord: TCP/IP: Fichier (ou "Pomme K"): Configuration.
    Surligner:"Par défaut".
    Dupliquer (exemple: marquer le nom de son modem) "FreeBox".
    Ok.
    Double clic sur "FreeBox" (sélectionner).
*3*./ TCP/IP: Connections: Ethernet.
    Configuration: Via un serveur DHCP
    Domaine de recherche (pour la Freebox):
    212.27.54.252
    212.27.32.177
    Fermer et enregistrer.
*4*./ Ouvrir TCP/IP: Configuration.
    Garder: "Par défaut" et celle que vous venez de créer, en l'occurrence: "FreeBox"      et détruisez celle qui ne fonctionne pas avec "Supprimer" (s'il y en a une).
    Surlignez: "FreeBox": ok: et Fermez.
*5*./ Ouvrez une page internet et ça fonctionne.


Mais à la fin ça fonctionne.
Par contre évites l'USB.

J'espère que tu y arriveras.


Pour utiliser internet, comme le disent les autre se sera plus compliqué surtout avec une version Os 8.6.
Le minimum serait Os 9.0, mais comme tu ne l'a pas, on vas faire avec.

Comme le dis Pascal 77, tu as Classilla qui est très bon mais demande pas mal de ram. Autre lien Classilla 922.
Sinon tu as aussi Mozilla 1.3.1 qui est moins performant mais demande peux de ram.
Il te reste aussi Icab qui est un très bon explorateur mais il est très lent. Lien Icab 305.
Tu as aussi Opera 6.0.3.
Il existe beaucoup d'autres explorateurs, mais ils ne fonctionneront pas mieux. Ceux-ci sont les meilleurs.

Pour pouvoir utiliser internet il te faudra aussi des plugins. Se sont les derniers sortis et malheureusement il y a beaucoup de sites internet qui ne fonctionnent plus avec ton système d'exploitation.
Il y à Flash. Il te faudra aussi Shockwave. 
Tu peux aussi installer AP. Et SVG.
Ces 4 plugins fonctionnent avec Mac Os 9.x, mais je ne certifie pas qu'ils fonctionneront avec Os 8.6.

Pour utiliser l'email en HTML, ça ne fonctionne plus. Il faut utiliser Outlook. Ici la dernière, la 506.

Pour utiliser l'audio Mp3, wave, ou via internet (radio), tu peux utiliser Itune. Cette version est gratuite.

Tu as de nombreux lecteurs vidéos. 
Tu as Flv, Quicktime, RealPlayer, WindowsMediaVideo, etc.
Tu as de nombreux codecs, le plus connu c'est le Divx (avi) et le Xvid.

Tu peux aller sur ICQ.

Tu as encore de nombreuses possibilités mais elles se font de + en + rares. Si tu veux aller + loin, vas sur ma page web.


Bonne soirée à tous et à+
Cdbvs


----------

